# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > حرفه ای: تنظيم APN ، مودم هاي gsm برراي همراه اول و ايرانسل

## samsami

سلام
مي خواهم با مودم gsm به اپراتور هاي همراه اول يا ايرانسل متصل شوم چگونه مي توانم

براي اينترنت نمي خواهم جهت برنامه نويسي موبايل مي خواهم .

ممنون ميشم كسي پاسخ دهد ...باتشكر

----------


## Vahid.Shatery

سلام
منظور از متصل شدن چیه ؟
چه نوع اتصالی ؟ (DATA , GPRS , SMS , ... )

----------

